# Some in situ photographs - barbata



## paphioboy (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi all. Just to share some pics I saw on flickr showing barbatum growing in colonies on rocky granite cliffs. And also hookerae growing in situ. Interesting to note that hookerae grows in very shaded places usually among other small shrubs and grasses. Volonteanum sometimes grows in moss bogs. 

Barbatum:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysianorchidinsitu/8069721353/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysianorchidinsitu/8069732350/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysianorchidinsitu/8069745701/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysianorchidinsitu/8069724811/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysianorchidinsitu/8069740179/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/malaysianorchidinsitu/8069737984/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## eggshells (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you, what months is their blooming season?


----------



## Stone (Jan 31, 2013)

Mine won't download!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 31, 2013)

Hookerae:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/4641677299/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/4641767613/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/4641698609/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/4642291976/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/4642324150/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Volonteanum:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6324276023/sizes/l/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/jvinoz/4713090519/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/weefoong/5644552761/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Spot the prize! 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/weefoong/5644520645/


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 31, 2013)

eggshells, I am not sure of the blooming season. I think barbatum main flowering season has been reported as between May-August, but mine flower anytime throughout the year. Hookerae and volonteanum are reported to flower whole year round too. 

Stone, you can just go to flickr and search 'paphiopedilum barbatum' or hookerae..


----------



## paphioboy (Jan 31, 2013)

I personally find flickr very interesting and informative in providing in situ photos. There are lots more photos of stonei, sanderianum, bullenianum and purpuratum growing in situ. Just search the species name. Have fun!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 31, 2013)

Very interesting pics Li, thanks !!!! Jean


----------



## Marc (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks for finding and sharing these with us.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2013)

great, thanks.
They grow very wet and quite dark by the photos.


----------



## wjs2nd (Jan 31, 2013)

Great photos! It is very cool to see them blooming in the wild. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 31, 2013)

nice to see,thanks


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 31, 2013)

nice to see.thanks


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2013)

Much of what may be grasses looks more like rushes and sedges too me.

Definitely drippy, mossy seeps for the hookerae/volunteanum habitats.

How do they keep the roots on them with that constant wateroke:oke:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2013)

THanks for sharing.


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pics!!!! Always wonderful to see in situ pics!!!


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 31, 2013)

Rick said:


> Much of what may be grasses looks more like rushes and sedges too me.
> 
> Definitely drippy, mossy seeps for the hookerae/volunteanum habitats.
> 
> How do they keep the roots on them with that constant wateroke:oke:



Perhaps its the pure, clean, oxygenated water that moves over them all the time. Not the stangnant conditions we sometimes create in pots.


----------



## Rick (Jan 31, 2013)

Ozpaph said:


> Perhaps its the pure, clean, oxygenated water that moves over them all the time. Not the stangnant conditions we sometimes create in pots.



Add salty to stagnant and you see what I see.:clap:

I've been monitoring water quality in artificial wetlands for some years now. In some cases these are purposeful "treatment" cells. Nutrients go in, but don't come out.

You can sometimes see the shifts in plant quality/species as a gradient from the high concentration side to the output end. Piles of blue green or filamentous algae at the inlet end. Macrophytes ferns and mosses at the output end.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the pics. What's growing with the hookerae? It looks like some type of pleurothallid. Maybe dendrochillum?


----------



## Rick (Feb 1, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for the pics. What's growing with the hookerae? It looks like some type of pleurothallid. Maybe dendrochillum?



I don't believe there are any Pleurothallids outside of the New World. I did see something that looked like rambling Bulbophylum. And something else that was kind of Dendrobium-ish


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 2, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Thanks for the pics. What's growing with the hookerae? It looks like some type of pleurothallid. Maybe dendrochillum?



You mean in this pic?

http://www.flickr.com/photos/epicphals/4641677299/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Those are coelogynes but not sure what species exactly. Most are rock dwellers.. I believe foestermanii is quite common and forms really large colonies in the wild..


----------



## paphioboy (Feb 3, 2013)

I am curious as to how paphs can cope with diseases and pests in that heavy leaf litter environment, especially when it is very humid too. Dead leaf litter are bound to be crawling with all sorts of critters and mould. Not to mention a large portion of the dead leaves would have dropped because of disease. But in culture, paphs can drop dead overnight from crown rot of soft rot... I cannot make any sense out of it.


----------

